# Biblical Hebrew: מים חיים



## Ali Smith

שלום

יג כׇּֽל־הַנֹּגֵ֡עַ בְּמֵ֣ת בְּנֶ֩פֶשׁ֩ הָאָדָ֨ם אֲשֶׁר־יָמ֜וּת וְלֹ֣א יִתְחַטָּ֗א אֶת־מִשְׁכַּ֤ן יְהֹוָה֙ טִמֵּ֔א וְנִכְרְתָ֛ה הַנֶּ֥פֶשׁ הַהִ֖וא מִיִּשְׂרָאֵ֑ל כִּי֩ מֵ֨י נִדָּ֜ה לֹא־זֹרַ֤ק עָלָיו֙ טָמֵ֣א יִהְיֶ֔ה ע֖וֹד טֻמְאָת֥וֹ בֽוֹ׃ יד זֹ֚את הַתּוֹרָ֔ה אָדָ֖ם כִּֽי־יָמ֣וּת בְּאֹ֑הֶל כׇּל־הַבָּ֤א אֶל־הָאֹ֙הֶל֙ וְכׇל־אֲשֶׁ֣ר בָּאֹ֔הֶל יִטְמָ֖א שִׁבְעַ֥ת יָמִֽים׃ טו וְכֹל֙ כְּלִ֣י פָת֔וּחַ אֲשֶׁ֛ר אֵין־צָמִ֥יד פָּתִ֖יל עָלָ֑יו טָמֵ֖א הֽוּא׃ טז וְכֹ֨ל אֲשֶׁר־יִגַּ֜ע עַל־פְּנֵ֣י הַשָּׂדֶ֗ה בַּֽחֲלַל־חֶ֙רֶב֙ א֣וֹ בְמֵ֔ת אֽוֹ־בְעֶ֥צֶם אָדָ֖ם א֣וֹ בְקָ֑בֶר יִטְמָ֖א שִׁבְעַ֥ת יָמִֽים׃ יז וְלָֽקְחוּ֙ לַטָּמֵ֔א מֵעֲפַ֖ר שְׂרֵפַ֣ת הַֽחַטָּ֑את וְנָתַ֥ן עָלָ֛יו מַ֥יִם חַיִּ֖ים אֶל־כֶּֽלִי׃

(במדבר יט)

Why does it say מים חיים? Isn't the construct form of _water_ מֵי?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Abaye

Noun + adjective. No construct state.
מים נובעים או זורמים בַּטֶבע


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks, but then what does חיים mean?


----------



## Abaye

מים חיים is water flowing directly from a spring or naturally in a stream.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! So, is its singular חַי? If so, does it literally mean "living"?

מַ֥יִם חַיִּ֖ים: literally, living water


----------



## Drink

Yes.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks. I guess באר מים חיים means 'a well of spring water':

וַיַּחְפְּר֥וּ עַבְדֵֽי־יִצְחָ֖ק בַּנָּ֑חַל וַיִּ֨מְצְאוּ־שָׁ֔ם בְּאֵ֖ר מַ֥יִם חַיִּֽים׃
(בראשית כו יט)

Am I correct?


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Yes, that seems to be correct.


----------



## Abaye

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks. I guess באר מים חיים means 'a well of spring water':
> 
> וַיַּחְפְּר֥וּ עַבְדֵֽי־יִצְחָ֖ק בַּנָּ֑חַל וַיִּ֨מְצְאוּ־שָׁ֔ם בְּאֵ֖ר מַ֥יִם חַיִּֽים׃
> (בראשית כו יט)
> 
> Am I correct?


According to אבן עזרא it means a well that holds good water all year long.
According to המלבי"ם it stands in contrary to a well that contains rain water.

These two explanations do not conflict, remembering the short rain season in the land of Israel, especially in the Negev.

I don't think it's necessarily sprint water (if we define spring as "a source of water issuing from the ground"), it can be a well dug deep enough into a natural water reservoir (ground water, מי תהום). But such distinction is more relevant to hydrology than to the straightforward meaning.


----------

